# Timex Service Manuals



## mel

Over on the Ticka forum, we now have a pretty complete set of Timex Service Manuals for download (in printable format), can be trimmed after printing to fit an A5 folder.

Timex Manuals Link

These are for ALL enthusiasts to d/l and use to service the various #Timex movements 

Once you get to the forum, under the Banner Heading and Intro, to the right is a link to the Service Manuals and Catalogues pages, feel free to call in and use. If you do a complete download and print, you will have an almost complete Service Manual as issued to Timex Dealers from #22 cal up to around #200 cal. We're adding more as these come to hand. :yes:

Thanks to the Timex Corporation Legal Department for this grant of permission to make this information available, note that Copyright is retained by Timex, with permission granted for useage by enthusiasts.

:weed: ldman:


----------



## bsa

Thanks Mel i have saved a tag for the manual site. I must say we are quite lucky with this site layout, I looked around the Timex forum and found it bland and uninteresting. Im sure there is wealth of knowledge and member enthusiasm but for a new guy it was heavy going.


----------



## watchnutz

Yeah, it's very bland and uninteresting, just a bunch of Timex collectors always willing to give helpful answers and share their acquired knowledge with folks who are polite and acknowledge the help.

No joke pages, Japanese watch forums, Russian and Chinese forums,and all those necessary Off Topic sub forums. Very bland indeed.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=63356


----------



## sam.

Big congratulations (Boss) Mel!! :cheers:

I've saved the page in my Timex folder. :thumbsup:

I've got about 20 working vintage Timex mechanical/electronic watches,and you and Bill have always been most helpful,and have given me a greater understanding of all things Timex.

It takes a licking and keeps on ticking.









BTW..where will you find the time for the dance floor now? :lol:


----------



## bsa

watchnutz said:


> Yeah, it's very bland and uninteresting, just a bunch of Timex collectors always willing to give helpful answers and share their acquired knowledge with folks who are polite and acknowledge the help.
> 
> No joke pages, Japanese watch forums, Russian and Chinese forums,and all those necessary Off Topic sub forums. Very bland indeed.
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=63356


Dont get me wrong it wasnt the content or the people that use the site i was talking about it was the layout, thats all. Im sure if i was to settle in and learn to navigate the site it would come together. I am still to get back to the mentioned timex however I am grateful for the assistance and knowledge offered and without same it would end up scrap. I am also a member of many motor bike forums and know how value of manuals in bulk on line again thank you. Often in forum style conversation a misinterpretation of content happens. I did not mean to insult sorry.


----------



## EddyW

Hello.

I am NOT a design expert, I have no taste, I have hundreds of watches( none worth more than around Â£20 or so)

I spend loads of time looking for answers to watch problems purely for the enjoyment of getting a duffer going again.

people like the Honorable Mel supply tips,advice, and more often than not answers in full to the problems we pose.

The forums are started by people with a similar interest, They usually in this instance are designed to be a basic "ask a question,get an answer"

layout.

Over time tweaks and improvements, Here and in the Timex forum, Extensive and detailed official Instructions and the like are added.

Most importantly these Forums are "FREE". yes "FREE" (What do you want for NOTHING. ?)

I don't think our hosts would mind or indeed do mind technical help, Nor would they object to a professional giving design and layout help

and if the equipment could stand it and was of no cost to the owner, a great easy to use flashy revamp would be great.

I personally am quite happy with this and the tikka layout and find them both easy and enjoyable places to be involved with.

I don't think the comments were taken in a bad way but if you can help with a tweak here and there,Why not ask if you can help.

Don't forget the main thing is our subject, not how we like the pages.

Good luck and no offense meant.


----------



## gregoryviney

Hi all how do i get to and download timex service manuals please.regards Greg.


----------



## Roy

gregoryviney said:


> Hi all how do i get to and download timex service manuals please.regards Greg.


 They can be found here : https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B-IKHN7WFKiwLVFQRjQyUUV0bmM?resourcekey=0-nzqewOfKSXbY8z5cFBWx7w&usp=sharing


----------



## gregoryviney

Thanks very much Roy.kind regards Greg.


----------



## John_D

Hi, sorry to resurrect this thread, but I am very new to early Timex watches, having just accumulated a few model 40 'Electrics', a couple of model 50/51 'Electronics'. I recently picked up VERY cheaply an early large 'Q' quartz, which despite its very agricultural Taiwan built movement is, according to my Seiko QT-99 Quartztester, running consistently at +0.33 secs/day :thumbsup: .

What has got me totally puzzled however is the small 'Q' Timex quartz, I have just received, that was advertised as a quartz hybrid (I was expecting a quartz driven balance wheel watch), that turns out to be a model 56, from 1978 (catalogue number 96510).

This is a real odd ball in that it appears to be a quartz watch with a jump minute hand movement :jawdrop1: . I can find no documentation on this movement at all. It appears to have a variable capacitor on the electronics to regulate it but how the hell do you see what the accuracy is? My quartz tester sees no discernable electronic activity from it, other than one pulse every minute when the minute hand jumps forward. Has anyone on here got any experience with these?


----------



## John_D

I have just realised that my QT-99 Quartztester has switchable 60 second and 120 second gate times. Switched to 120 seconds it sees at least a couple of the jump minute hand pulses and shows that the watch is running at a consistent +0.51 seconds a day! I'm leaving well alone, 15 seconds a month for such a crude basic quartz movement is quite staggering.










And the slightly later large 'Q' watch....(not bad for £2.80 :thumbs_up: )


----------



## Dilly

Sorry to reseruct a post thats 10 years old!

I have a Timex 1970s I think from my late father. It wouldnt wind up, or so I thought. I have dismantled it and the spring wizzed off so it must have been fully wound but stuck. Ive got the escapement side back together but struggling with the other face side of the movement. The first post 'mel' left a link to the TImex service manuals but I just get a blank page when I click it.

Can someone put up a fresh link please?

Much appreciated.


----------



## Friday88

I too need to see the timex service manuals. If anyone has a working link, please share.


----------



## Friday88

I found a working link to the service manuals on the watchuseek forum.

Here is the link to the google drive.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B-IKHN7WFKiwLVFQRjQyUUV0bmM&resourcekey=0-nzqewOfKSXbY8z5cFBWx7w


----------

